# need work in des moines ia



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

i have a 05 chevy with a BOSS 7"6 poly and nedd some work to get started 

thank you 
I LOVE THIS SITE


I HAVE 6 YEARS OF OF PLOWING UNDER MY BELT


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

There's a few guys on here form Des Moines, you should find something. I could put you to work here in the Quad Cities, lol.


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

*thanks*

thanks for the info


----------

